# RAC July 10 shoot



## hound dog (Jun 22, 2011)

Only two more shoot this year so come out and have some fun.

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm


RAC 2011 shoot dates

July-10

Aug-14 Third Annual Hunting Shoot THE REDNECK RENDEZVOUS 

Classes
Jr. Eagle-0yr-8yr-Free Medallion
Eagle-9yr-10yr-Free Medallion
Sr. Eagle-11yr-12yr-$10.00 trophy
Youth-13yr-14yr-$12.00 trophy
Young Adult-15yr-17yr-$12.00 trophy
Women's Hunter-$12.00 trophy
Novice-$12.00 trophy 
Hunter-$12.00 trophy
Traditional-$12.00 trophy 
Open Trophy-$12.00 trophy
THE black stake Open Money-$20.00 50% pay back 50yr max

Our new class for this shoot. 

Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 

$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. 

Bring your own range finder for this class. 

Fun Shoot $10.00



Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746

From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

For all info go to www.racarchery.com


----------



## hound dog (Jun 25, 2011)

Two weeks.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 27, 2011)

and counting.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 27, 2011)

counting down fast too


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## bassfishga (Jul 1, 2011)

Thinking about it, might give it a try just for fun. Never been to one.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 1, 2011)

bassfishga said:


> Thinking about it, might give it a try just for fun. Never been to one.



It's the most fun you will have shooting a bow with boots on.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 2, 2011)

Yup, your targets need another spanking. I'll be there !


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 2, 2011)

That aint all thats getting a spanking..Sending the hoyt out wide open for its last shoot. Oh. Theres no MOON tonight..


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 3, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> That aint all thats getting a spanking..Sending the hoyt out wide open for its last shoot. Oh. Theres no MOON tonight..



I got you this time bud.....I owe you for the last one at Steve's.....gonna make that Hoyt cry on it's last day....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 3, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> That aint all thats getting a spanking..Sending the hoyt out wide open for its last shoot. Oh. Theres no MOON tonight..



Better be careful threatening the elderly. The new string on my PSE ain't no where near wore out. But you could be.  .......


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 3, 2011)

That is some nice stringwork!! Who did it? If it didnt stretch in the heat we were in you got a good one...As for mine its outside right now with a 100lbs hanging on the end!!!  You will Surrender "B"


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 4, 2011)

6 days until the shoot.  Y'all come see us.  If you ordered a shirt last month, I will have them.


----------



## C Cape (Jul 4, 2011)

Can't wait...Got a group of guys from Milledgeville coming also.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 5, 2011)

C Cape said:


> Can't wait...Got a group of guys from Milledgeville coming also.



Cool. Can't wait to see yall. You still have my surprise?


----------



## C Cape (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 5, 2011)

Our new class for this shoot. 

Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters.  

$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. 

Bring your own range finder for this class.


----------



## jt12 (Jul 6, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Our new class for this shoot.
> 
> Know 45 unlimited.
> Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
> ...



so will this be the money class for this weekend?


----------



## hound dog (Jul 6, 2011)

jt12 said:


> so will this be the money class for this weekend?



Yep.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm planning on being there again with the Obsession crew if I can get my bow dialed in before then. Been a long few weeks with work and haven't even been able to shoot in about 2 weeks.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll see y'all there!  

Never too early for a little smack talk, is it?


----------



## hound dog (Jul 6, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> I'll see y'all there!
> 
> Never too early for a little smack talk, is it?



Don't start something you can't finish with that slllooooowww bow.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 6, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Don't start something you can't finish with that slllooooowww bow.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## C Cape (Jul 7, 2011)

Sunday is rapidly approaching.....Gonna try to get there at 9 to beat the heat!


----------



## GaBear (Jul 8, 2011)

wish I could be at 2 shoots at once. Sorry Guys will have to miss this one.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 8, 2011)

Going to be one tired dude after this weekend. Should be home late Saturday night to come to R.A.C. for the shoot.


----------



## rooster85 (Jul 8, 2011)

Gonna be there with the family and an oklahoma boy. cant wait everybody bring their A game.(your gonna need it) Hola at ya boy.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 8, 2011)

GaBear said:


> wish I could be at 2 shoots at once. Sorry Guys will have to miss this one.




Awwww Bear, come on now, this might be your chance to get that signed dollar back from Jody!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 8, 2011)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Awwww Bear, come on now, this might be your chance to get that signed dollar back from Jody!



Got yours too. Lol.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 8, 2011)

Tis true, I shalt not deny!   


The way I shot that day,  ,  I might as well have passed it over before we even started.

You  us pretty good!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 8, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Going to be one tired dude after this weekend. Should be home late Saturday night to come to R.A.C. for the shoot.



Me too brother....not leaving the beach til tomorrow, and want to be there early before it gets too hot! Hope to be there around 10 or so, maybe before.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like its gonna be a good turn out! Lots of us might be suffering from vacation-lag. Hope the weather is nice to us. Lookin forward to it though, I've missed shootin this week!


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 8, 2011)

Ready for the shoot!!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 8, 2011)

*shoot*

Im ready how about everybody else???


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 8, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Im ready how about everybody else???


>>>>----------------->


----------



## hound dog (Jul 8, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Im ready how about everybody else???





bowanna said:


> >>>>----------------->



Two walk on one may walk off.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a wake up left!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 9, 2011)

15.5 hours to go. Just got done with with the rest of my chores for the shoot.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 9, 2011)

I've got to check my string, may not make it, got a lil center serving separation going on after today


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 9, 2011)

*String*

Get you some sewing thread and superglue that will get you thru...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 9, 2011)

See y'all in the morning. I'm going to try to get there early. I've got plans to head to the lake with the family tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 9, 2011)

The house smells like brownies and she wont let me have one. She said they are for the shoot. So I hope yall injoy them.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 9, 2011)

Ready for tomorrow!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 9, 2011)

Be there bout 9am......or so....


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe I'll make it..Hoping! I found just yesterday evening that my ride isn't going to be able to go..I don't have a way(no truck right now). Anyone coming thru Macon, I would love to ride with you. Thanks in advance, just PM me. Trey D.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2011)

OK we are up. See yall soon.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 10, 2011)

Y'all have fun..doesn't look like I am going to make it. Haven't heard from anyone.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 10, 2011)

Really good seeing everyone today.  Missed some regulars though.  Smoking hot day but a great shoot with the best folks in archery working and shooting.  Had a blast, see everyone again at our hunting shoot on August 14.  Mr. Hound doggie has a little something for y'all then. Gonna be fun!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2011)

Hunterrs said:


> Really good seeing everyone today.  Missed some regulars though.  Smoking hot day but a great shoot with the best folks in archery working and shooting.  Had a blast, see everyone again at our hunting shoot on August 14.  Mr. Hound doggie has a little something for y'all then. Gonna be fun!!!



Man the hunting shoot is going to the most fun you can have with boots on shooting a BOW.

Yes thanks to all that came out. Scores will be up by tomorrow if not this evening.

If any of yall are thinking of getting a Obsession SS bow tell Dennis Lewis you want the RAC discount Per. Jody(Hound Dog)Miller


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 10, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Man the hunting shoot is going to the most fun you can have with boots on shooting a BOW.
> 
> Yes thanks to all that came out. Scores will be up by tomorrow if not this evening.
> 
> If any of yall are thinking of getting a Obsession SS bow tell Dennis Lewis you want the RAC discount Per. Jody(Hound Dog)Miller



Tried to post some pictures Jody, but I think my new camera takes pictures too big....keeps coming up as an error..
Can anyone help me out???


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Tried to post some pictures Jody, but I think my new camera takes pictures too big....keeps coming up as an error..
> Can anyone help me out???



Photobucket.com


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 10, 2011)

It was a good one. Enjoyed it !!!!
Pics and smack talk in another thread.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 10, 2011)

load faststone photo resizer..cut 'em down 50%, and they'll load, no problem.  this only happens here at gon.  i have the same problem with the tuesday shoot pic's


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice shoot...I enjoyed it allot...heard allot of "Good" bowhunting stories.....


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 11, 2011)

Another great shoot Jody. I had a blast! Hopefully I'll see y'all at the next one!


----------

